# just trolling and found this



## 90121 (Mar 26, 2013)

site: I dont know if its been posted before, but i went ages on here..lol enjoy!.

http://www.knittychick.com/


----------



## Joanne1234 (Jul 6, 2013)

WOW - it could take a lifetime to look at everything on this site. Thanks for the link!!


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Wow, there are a lot of patterns there. I have seen some of them before, but it is a nice organized and easily navigated site. Thanks.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Cool site - Thanks!


----------



## Airy Fairy (Aug 2, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Cool site - Thanks!


 :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sgrgrunt (Aug 6, 2012)

The site is great...Thanks


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very nice site,thanks for posting. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very nice site,thanks for posting. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

thanks.


----------



## judsretired (Apr 14, 2011)

Thank you for the link. What a great site.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Great site! Am keeping this link, and I _so hope to make some of them. Thank you!


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow! Somebody sure spent some time organizing this. It's wonderful. TNX for posting:thumbup:


----------



## MalleeGirl (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks for the link , It will take some time to look at it all. :-D


----------



## geeliz (Dec 26, 2012)

Gee....thanks for sharing this site with us! I got so lost in it, could hardly find my way back here! lol...


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

shaz12 said:


> site: I dont know if its been posted before, but i went ages on here..lol enjoy!.
> 
> http://www.knittychick.com/


Thank you, spent ages just looking at the dishcloths. There are loads of all sorts on here, thank you. ;o)


----------



## eileenprn (May 14, 2012)

thank you, I haven't seen this site before. It is now bookmarked to return to when I have a lot of time.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow, a lot there, thank you.


----------



## Gwalkstan (Feb 28, 2013)

Thank you for posting! I spent hours searching for a pattern last week and never came across this! Wow!


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Great site,thank you for sharing.


----------



## Sailgurl (Oct 1, 2011)

This is a great site. Thank you! I've been to other sites like this and a lot of the links didn't work. This one linked me to every pattern that's posted, so it's just great


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Nice site. I bookmarked it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

This is a wonderful find. I could spend all day here. Saw some of my favorites. Sure there will be other treasures to discover. So far everything I saw was free!


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Wow so many different patterns. Thank you!


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

shaz12 said:


> site: I dont know if its been posted before, but i went ages on here..lol enjoy!.
> 
> http://www.knittychick.com/


Thank you so much for posting this link. I have been looking for a hat pattern to make with some bulky alpaca yarn and there it was. Lots of patterns there. It will be a good source to look at when ever I'm searching for something special.


----------



## plo44 (Feb 27, 2011)

was just there last nite looking for a hat pattern...I would have had to stay up all night to even get a look at the hundreds of patterns... on a rainy (no, not it would be a "snowy day") it would be a great thing to take a look at all the patterns


----------



## Yorkieluver (Jul 21, 2012)

Great site. Thank you for sharing. :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

Shazam! What a great site.TY!


----------



## sclloyd (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks for the link; well organized site--love it!


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

wow!! This is a great site, thanks.


----------



## vananny (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks! It's your "one stop shop" for knitting!!


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks for the link. Bookmarked!


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this great site !


----------



## Capva (Jan 24, 2011)

Really nice site. Have bookmarked it to go back when I have more time to really browse.


----------



## kniturassoff (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks. I like the Bedford belted vest


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this site link. Just had a quick look, otherwise 
I'd go down this rabbit-hole and won't even surface for tea!! I'll take it slowly.
Hannet


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

Cool! Thanks!


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

shaz12 said:


> site: I dont know if its been posted before, but i went ages on here..lol enjoy!.
> 
> http://www.knittychick.com/


I have bookmarked the site in the hope that I can peruse it at a later date. There is so much on this site. Thank you for posting.


----------



## 90121 (Mar 26, 2013)

your welcome..


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

thanks


----------



## cynwent (Sep 4, 2013)

OMG!!! What a Mother Lode!!! Thank you so much for sharing this.


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks for this site


----------



## mungie32 (Apr 21, 2013)

shaz12 said:


> site: I dont know if its been posted before, but i went ages on here..lol enjoy!.
> 
> http://www.knittychick.com/


And......when am I supposed to get some knitting done?? What a lot of gret patterns. Thanks for the link.


----------



## needlelark (Apr 14, 2011)

Just had a lovely browse through this one...thanks for sharing!


----------



## CeeBee24 (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks for the link...always looking for more patterns


----------



## mkilcoyne (Apr 30, 2012)

Awesome site!


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

They have some of everything.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

It took me awhile to go through the listings - what a gold mine! Many, many thanks! Now, if only I could get away with wearing some of these designs (especially the lacy ones)!


----------

